# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çfare eshte demagogjia?

## Brari

Per ta shpjeguar filozofikisht akademisht fjalorisht e La Ruso-isht..  duhet kohe.. mirpo nje shembull mund te shpjegoje fare mire se çfar quajm demagogji..

Disa kapobanda psonisin mijra e mijra kriminele.. i  nxisin u a paguajn busin e  furgonin bile dhe aeroplanin.. e i ushtrojne mire  falangoisht e kanibalisht..dhe nje dit te bukur ja versulin keto lukuni  huliganesh.. krye zyres se shtetit.. dhe barbarizojne jo 5 minuta por plot 5 ore... kokat e policeve shqiptare.. 
e pastaj dalin e  rrasin nga nje qepe bozhigradi ne xhep e shkojn ne familjet e zagareve qe i cuan nen toke..

e pastaj me muaj e vite luajn thejatro..e pastaj dalin e flasin se u qan zemra per policet e se jan kundra krimit e krimineleve..

vetem nga Laçi sollen nja 2000 kanible te zgjedhur.. qe ishin te sprvyar si trafikante vrases e  barbare te pashoq.. dhe ja se cfar llomotisin  po ne Laç..

Ki eshte tipi i Demagogut..
Qo eshte demagogjia..

e pra keta kriminele te llojit edvin e tahir.. neser mbas 23 qershorit do jene  zoterit e ketij vendi..

Lexoni gazeten e kuptoni cfar eshte demagogjia..
Me e qarte ska ku shkon..
Gjat leximit perfytyroni 21 janarin e tmerrshem..

bujrum..

-----------

Laç, Rama: Sot krimi bën ligjin, pas 23 qershorit rendi publik nën kontrollin e shtetit 



LAC – I pranishëm në takimin “Rendi dhe siguria publike” që u organizua sot në Laç, kryetari i Partisë Socialiste Edi Rama u shpreh se sfida më e rëndësishme e qeverisë socialiste pas 23 qershorit është frenimi i krimit dhe vënia e rendit publik nën kontrollin e shtetit. Gjatë fjalës së tij në takim, kryesocialisti e vuri theksin tek situata dramatike sipas tij, e kriminalitetit në vend, që siç u shpreh ai, i ka dalë shtetit nga kontrolli. 

“Sot krimi bën ligjin. Sot policia është e tradhtuar. Kupola drejtuese e Policisë së Shtetit është e lidhur me krimin. Funksionon si një organizatë që jep e merr në emër të interesave kriminale. Mbron kanale të kontrabandës dhe pa pikë dyshimi është një nga vatrat më të nxehta të korrupsionit në Shqipëri. Ta zmbrapsim krimin dhe të rikthejmë Policinë e Shtetit në krye të detyrës. ”- u shpreh Rama. 

Takimi u çel nga deputetja Ermonela Felaj e cila theksoi se komprometimi i drejtësisë me krimin ka bërë që ky i fundit t’i shpëtojë ndëshkimit ligjor. Ndërkaq duke u ndalur në aspektin ekonomik, deputetja Kodheli u shpreh se vitet e fundit janë dyfishuar krimet ndaj pronës dhe janë katërfishuar vjedhjet me dhunë. 

Duke marrë fjalën në takim, deputeti Saimir Tahiri tha se sot shqiptarët janë katërfish më të pasigurt. 

(er.nu/news24/BalkanWeb)  



--

----------


## Brari

Ja demagogu..

Mblodhi mijra kriminee e rrahu me ta policet.. e 21 janar..
e dinte mire se policet kishin mama motra femije e gra..

--

eshte aktor.. dhe demagoget jan dhe aktor te nivelit shum te larte..

--



8 Marsi, Rama uron nënat e vajzat mes dy grave të jetës së tij 




TIRANE - Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste Edi Rama uroi sot të gjitha gratë, vajzat dhe nënat shqiptare me rastin e 8 Marsit. Përmes një mesazhi të postuar në rrjetin social “Facebook”, shoqëruar edhe me një fotografi të tij mes nënës dhe bashkëshortes, kreu i PS-së nënvizoi angazhimin e partisë që drejton për ndërmarrjen e politikave të reja qeverisëse të barazisë gjinore e të shanseve të barabarta. 

“Në mes të dy grave më të rëndësishme të jetës sime dua t'u uroj me gjithë zemër gëzuar 8 marsin të gjitha nënave, grave e vajzave të këtij vendi, ku sot më shumë se asnjëherë në gjithë këto vite lirie mbetet e hapur sfida e barazisë mes gruas e burrit. Sfida e krijimit të mundësisë së vajzave të vogla në zonat e vështira për të ndjekur shkollën njësoj si djemtë. Sfida e lehtësimit të barrëlindjes për nënat e pasiguruara ngase të papuna dhe e uljes së papunësisë femërore në tërësi. Sfida e trajtimit josdiskriminues të vajzave e grave kur konkurrojnë me djem e me burra për një vend pune. Sfida e rritjes së pjesëmarrjes së grave në jetën publike dhe e zgjerimit të kuotës së tyre të përfaqësimit në këshilla vendore apo parlament. Dhe padyshim, sfida alarmante e ditëve të sotme përballë dhunës e krimit në familje që rëndon egërsisht mbi vajzat e gratë. 27 gra të vrara në vetëm vitin e 100 vjetorit të pavarësisë janë një këmbanë buçitëse për shoqërinë dhe për ne, socialistët e progresistët shqiptarë në radhë të parë. Do të ndërmarrim një politikë të re qeverisëse të barazisë gjinore e të shanseve të barabarta me votën e 23 qershorit për të rilindur Shqipërinë dhe do të hedhim hapa shumë domethënës në këtë drejtim. Falë edhe një grupi të fortë grash e vajzash që do të jenë pjesë e skuadrës sonë kombëtare për një Rilindje Shqiptare dhe do të luajnë rol kyç në qeverisjen tonë. GEZUAR!”- shkruan Rama. 

(er.nu/BalkanWeb)  


      Kthehu  Dërgo  Printo  Home 
 Komento   


 Dërguar nga Absurditet, Tirana më 08-03-2013 në 14:18 

A eshte lajm ky ?! Perse perpiqeni tju mbushni mendjen njerezve se ky njeri ka vlera morale? A e mendoni njehere te vetme te tregoni pergjegjesine se ju po kontriboni ne zgjedhjen e ketij njeriu duke reklamuar vetite positive qe ky nuk i ka dhe pasojat qe mund te sjelli ky nese vjen ne pushtet? Perse behini bashkefajtor? 






Dërguar nga Fortesa, Lushnje më 08-03-2013 në 12:48 

Gezuar 8- Marsin Nje foto e tille e Edi Rames uroj te jete per gjithe familjet shqiptare dhe nje fitore per 2013 te bashkuar te gjithe ata te cilet e duan demokracine e paster ne gjirin e Partise Socialiste 






Dërguar nga flori, tirane më 08-03-2013 në 12:18 

rama paska deklaruar qe nuk do i rrahe me grate e veta? Gezim i madh. Vecse pak si vone per matilden qe perfundoi tek spitali psikiatrik, per delinan qe pasi e fotografoi nudo ia shperndau fotot neper miq, dhe per rudina qe e detyroi te dilte mes dimrit me syze si patkua kali per te mbuluar mavijosjet. 






Dërguar nga alb më 08-03-2013 në 12:07 

Rama per 8-mars u thote grave,"me falni qe ju kam dhunuar e perplasur kokat neper tavolinat e lokaleve".
Funderrine e qelbur.23 qershori eshte fundi yt. 






Dërguar nga Era, durres më 08-03-2013 në 11:52 

Mos ka harruar te shtoje dhe grate e tjera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? 






Dërguar nga Ci-niku, Vllahi më 08-03-2013 në 11:42 

-Shikoni mor aman sa i don dhe i respekton gratë ky Ra-ma ynë. Për atë majtas thonë se e don kaq shumë pse i ka bërë kokën e për ktë nga dashuria e ka fluturuar nja dy herë nga shkallët. -

në këmbim të një pallati 5 katësh në Tiranë dhe një vile rrëzë Dajtit. Shikoni moj aman që ja hëngsha sytë e mavijosur prej pluhurit të bardhë që ashtu si gratë e jetës së tij kaq shumë e don. Ahh ER, ti je yll... PA CEPA!!! 






Dërguar nga drita, tirane më 08-03-2013 në 11:18 

Hallall Edi 






Dërguar nga Ndreca, Shqiperia më 08-03-2013 në 11:12 

Njera eshte nena e Edit kjo majtas. Po kjo tjetra?!!
A thua duhet te jete nena e Lindes?!!

----------

